# Shrimpsters BBQ & Meet



## greg

*Venue:* My place

*Date & Time:* June 8th 2013 at 1:00 p.m.

We are at max capacity for our house so unfortunately I cannot accommodate anymore Shrimpsters. Sorry.
*Confirmed Attending*
greg & SwimmyD (hosts)
PeterD
Fishfur
Symplicity
Jackson
lilay1
Scotmando
SignGuy
razoredge
Jaysan
Bigdaddyo
Manhtu
ice
fishead
GAT
Egonsgirl
AngelFins x 2 
altcharacter
igor.kanshyn
ScarletFire
shrimpzoo
Kmm
Ciddian
matti2uude
randy
eatmysox
K.G.
mr_bako

*Contest Prize List*
*AngelFins* - ADA Aqua Soil, Hamburg Mattenfilter, Dennerle & Shirakura shrimp food, Shrimp Condos, Cholla Cactus Logs and Indian Almond Leaves (pics post #71)
*Green Leaf Aquariums* - Ista CO2 Set, Shrimp Food & Net, 9-Piece Aquascaping Set (pics post #111)
*JT Custom Acrylics* - Breeder Boxes
*Aqua Inspiration* - New Overflow Nano Tank with starfire glass 40x30x30cm, Odyssea 14" Power Compact 24W Light plus Submersible Pump (pics post #35)
*ShrimpFever* - 1 Pack of Almond Leaves, 1 BKK, 1 pair of red nose shrimp, 1 Borneowild Humic, 2 Borneowild Boost A Fertilizer Tabs

Other potential sponsors can contact me via PM if you wish to donate a prize. Many of the "shrimpsters" have numerous tanks and trade/sell invertebrates, plants and fish, resulting in them being well connected within the GTA community.

*Presentations*
Killifish - PeterD
Peter is a well known killifish breeder in GTA. Given that SwimmyD has 5 killifish tanks which attendees will be able to view, we thought it would be a great opportunity to share some information on these fascinating families of fish that contain more than 900 species.

Selective Shrimp Breeding - randy
Randy is another veteran of the hobby known to many of you. Randy will discuss "Basics of Selective Shrimp Breeding' including breeding of Taiwan Bees with Mischling. A Q & A session will follow providing a great opportunity for all us to have our questions answered.

*Contribution List*
BBQ sausages, buns, condiments, quinoa salad, potato salad, plates, cutlery,glasses, napkins - Greg & Dominique
Chips, snacks and drinks - Symplicity
Egg Rolls - too many varieties to list - see LTPGuy's post #18 and drool
Guacamole and salsa - Scotmando
Cases of pop, ice and cooler. Name tags and draw tickets - SignGuy
Pop, ice cooler - Jaysan
Dessert - ice
Dessert - razoredge
Pop, water - fishead
Pop - GAT
Coleslaw and dip - manhtu
Chips - Jackson
Veggies, ice - Egonsgirl
Salad - Jackson
Pulled pork & buns - altcharacter
Dill Pickle Meatballs - eatmysox
Hamburgers & buns - matti2ude & Stacy
Veggies & dip - Steve99
Rice rolls - Kmm

*Items Needed*
Beverages (pop, juice, water), coolers/bins, ice
Dessert foods - cookies, squares,
Fruit tray(s)
Salads
Finger foods, veggie tray
Snack foods - chips, pretzels, 
You're also welcome to use my BBQ

You are welcome to bring a beer or two to enjoy at the BBQ.

Please let me know if you're coming via this thread or pm. Hopefully, everyone can contribute something towards making this a great event.

We have outdoor seating for around 20 people, so if numbers exceed that figure, some extra chairs will be welcome.

I live near Hyw 403 and Erin Mills Pkwy. There is plenty of parking available on my street. Will pm exact address to attendees 3-4 days prior to event.

Please note I will need to limit attendance to 30 persons, as we cannot accommodate more people in our house/yard. Thanks for your understanding. 
*Edit:* I'm getting some requests to bring families and although it would be great fun, it is a shrimp/aquarium hobbyist meet with related presentations/discussions and inviting families would fill up our place and prevent interested hobbyists from coming. Hopefully you're in agreement with this as it is your meet as much as mine. Feel free to send me feedback about this as it is difficult to determine and anticipate what all of you would want.

Hope to see you at the BBQ,

Greg & Dominique

Another big cheer for our Shrimpsters BBQ prize sponsors!


----------



## Jackson

WOW!!!

This is very generous of you guy 

Too bad I don't keep shrimp lol

I hope it goes well and all of you have fun

I'm just happy to see there is one part of the fresh water side booming on this forum.


----------



## matti2uude

And too bad I work every Saturday.


----------



## Fishfur

My formal notice I'll be attending. Guess I'm bringing my own burger, thanks to allergies up the wazoo. Could bring coffee, could bring iced tea, home made, not the bottled stuff.

Could bring home made cheese cake, if anyone likes cheesecake ? My fave is triple chocolate, using cocoa and really good dark chocolate, with a chocolate crust. Or maybe blueberry, with fresh made blueberry coulis for a sauce ? I have had some nice reviews on my cheesecakes in the past. Any other preferences ?


----------



## Symplicity

Hey greg I will def be attending another of your shrimp parties 

I can bring chips, snacks, and some drinks 

Alex


----------



## greg

*Another prize sponsor in the works!*

Just sorting out a few details and will add tomorrow - check back and see!


----------



## Beijing08

*fascinated!*

I'll be there


----------



## bettaforu

Bejing....glad you can come...we have never met so this will be a good time for all our shrimpsters to get to know and learn from you 

I will be attending, and will bring some potato salad, cookies  and something to put on buns (not sure yet what it will be  )


----------



## greg

*Two New Prize Sponsors!*

Wow - two more prize sponsors on board 

JT Custom Acrylics and Aqua Inspiration.

Thanks!!


----------



## greg

*Shrimp BBQ Contest/Game Ideas*

We are getting some very generous prizes from suppliers to our hobby.

SO....I'm in need of ideas for contests, games related to the hobby. Please post ideas right here in the thread so that others can provide feedback.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## greg

Fishfur said:


> My formal notice I'll be attending. Guess I'm bringing my own burger, thanks to allergies up the wazoo. Could bring coffee, could bring iced tea, home made, not the bottled stuff.
> 
> Could bring home made cheese cake, if anyone likes cheesecake ? My fave is triple chocolate, using cocoa and really good dark chocolate, with a chocolate crust. Or maybe blueberry, with fresh made blueberry coulis for a sauce ? I have had some nice reviews on my cheesecakes in the past. Any other preferences ?


Great - chocolate cheesecake sounds terrific. Probably not too many coffee drinkers on a hopefully warm day but feel free if it's your 'go to' drink. Iced tea would certainly be refreshing.

I'll mark you down for cheesecake and iced tea?


----------



## greg

bettaforu said:


> I will be attending, and will bring some potato salad, cookies  and something to put on buns (not sure yet what it will be  )


Added to the lists


----------



## bettaforu

Ill see if I can get my nephew to make me up a special dip for finger foods ie: carrots, celery, fingers etc


----------



## Fishfur

How many hobby shrimp species can you name in a minute game ? Colours would not count.

Or, how many colour variants can you name for a given species in a minute ? That's all that comes to mind at the moment.

Triple chocolate cheesecake it is ! Coffee is my fave but it does not agree with me so much these days.. so I mostly go for green tea, either hot or iced. Happy to provide a jug or two of iced green tea. Can be sweetened or whatever as the drinker chooses. I take it as it comes from the pot.

And I'll bring my own BBQ choice.. considering what cumin and pepper do to me, I can't risk eating anything that might contain either one. Minor contact is not a problem, like if it's on the grill where something peppered was.. but consumption is a whole other issue.


----------



## bettaforu

how about a sort of number game....we all put numbers 1-30 (depending on how many people show up) and then draw out a number for a winning prize!

We could also have a shrimp trivia questionnaire. I can get some good ones from other forums....see how much we all know about shrimps in general.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy

Will anyone be offended if I barbecued shrimp? Not the pet ones.


----------



## greg

Shrimp Daddy said:


> Will anyone be offended if I barbecued shrimp? Not the pet ones.


Hey if others are offended, more for the rest of us. Yummm


----------



## LTPGuy

There are so many reasons to attend this meet & BBQ!

1. I want to see Greg's setup in person.
2. I want to see Greg's setup in person.
3. I want to see Greg's setup in person.
4. I want a piece of Karen's cheesecake.
5. Put names and face to some of the names.
6. Give/take some free plants clippings.
7. Trade shrimps.
8. Talk a little about breeding.
9. And not the least, I am drooling over the prizes!

I'll bring enough egg rolls for everyone, and some extra for our hosts. There will be shrimps, crabs, pork, eggs, glass noodles, green onions, root veg( not sure of name but it's brown skinned, white inside, crunchy, semi sweet). So if you're allergic to any of these, don't eat it.

I'll post what plant clippings I am giving away closer to the date.

I've got daphnia if anyone wants some.

If there are newbies interested in shrimps, I'll bring some crossbred natural looking Neocaridinas for them.

With respect to the prizes, I think they should be raffled. This give newbie a fighting chance, and promote the overall good times that this event was meant to be.

Otherwise, I would have won all of the prizes *easily*!!

If anyone can spare a cup of crushed coral, I would be eternally grateful. It's for my Sulawesi setup.


----------



## Beijing08

LTPGuy said:


> There are so many reasons to attend this meet & BBQ!
> 
> 1. I want to see Greg's setup in person.
> 2. I want to see Greg's setup in person.
> 3. I want to see Greg's setup in person.
> 4. I want a piece of Karen's cheesecake.
> 5. Put names and face to some of the names.
> 6. Give/take some free plants clippings.
> 7. Trade shrimps.
> 8. Talk a little about breeding.
> 9. And not the least, I am drooling over the prizes!
> 
> I'll bring enough egg rolls for everyone, and some extra for our hosts. There will be shrimps, crabs, pork, eggs, glass noodles, green onions, root veg( not sure of name but it's brown skinned, white inside, crunchy, semi sweet). So if you're allergic to any of these, don't eat it.
> 
> I'll post what plant clippings I am giving away closer to the date.
> 
> I've got daphnia if anyone wants some.
> 
> If there are newbies interested in shrimps, I'll bring some crossbred natural looking Neocaridinas for them.
> 
> With respect to the prizes, I think they should be raffled. This give newbie a fighting chance, and promote the overall good times that this event was meant to be.
> 
> Otherwise, I would have won all of the prizes *easily*!!
> 
> If anyone can spare a cup of crushed coral, I would be eternally grateful. It's for my Sulawesi setup.


That, is the text-book version of a premium forum member. 

p.s. Menagerie sells crushed Coral by the pound.


----------



## greg

Beijing08 said:


> That, is the text-book version of a premium forum member.


+1

My wife and I finally loved your post LTPGuy. Looking forward to meeting you at the BBQ & Meet.

I'll definitely be saving up some trimming to ensure I have lots of plants to give away as well. We'll set up a table to accommodate those wishing to trade, give away or sell some inverts and plants - same as last meet.

Aqua Inspiration is putting up a picture of their prize in the next day or two - looking forward to seeing it


----------



## greg

I've added this to the first post and also wanted to highlight it here to draw attention to it - it's a difficult subject...

"_I'm getting some requests to bring families and although it would be great fun, it is a shrimp/aquarium hobbyist meet with related presentations/discussions and inviting families would fill up our place and prevent interested hobbyists from coming. Hopefully you're in agreement with this as it is your meet as much as mine. Feel free to send me feedback about this as it is difficult to determine and anticipate what all of you would want._"

Keep in mind our limit really is 30 persons, whether this is 10-20 hobbyists plus families or 30 hobbyists. My vote would be for 30 hobbyists and I'm pretty sure the sponsors would want as many hobbyists attending as possible, as well. I'll be sure to kick my kids out ... actually they don't want to be around all of us crazy fish people and will be avoiding it like the plague 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Scotmando

I'm so excited! I will be there! Put me on the list.

I can bring my home-made guacamole & salsa. How hot would you like it? Caliente!

Let me know if there's anything else I can bring.

Did I hear Cheesecake?

Thanks to all the Sponsors for donating prizes. Two of the sponsors I have personally gotten items from.

Angelfins is a great resource for all things aquarium & there friendly service is very welcome.

AI or Aqua Inspiration is a treat to visit. The planted aquarium set-ups are show quality & right up there with any planted tank competition. They stock both livestock & hard goods. Truly an inspiration!


----------



## greg

Scotmando said:


> I'm so excited! I will be there! Put me on the list.
> 
> I can bring my home-made guacamole & salsa. How hot would you like it? Caliente!


Done! I would say HOT except you've told me about some of the peppers you've grown


----------



## greg

*Camping Time*

I'm just heading out camping for a few days with my son before he starts his next semester in Waterloo. I will get back to you on any queries Friday.


----------



## Fishfur

Yeah, folks, watch out if Scott says it's hot.. the man has no taste buds left from those scorching hot peppers he grows, and eats raw ! 

Yes, you heard cheesecake. Triple chocolate.. it has a chocolate crust. I just can't decide if it should be one that's all chocolate, or maybe a dark brownie crust for it. One wee slice goes a long, long way. I was thinking about maybe making a raspberry coulis for it.. raspberry and chocolate is a nice combo.

I personally would love some daphnia.. and +++ for LTP's post.. first class indeed. Just please, don't drool on the floor ok ? Bring a bib or something.

Since I don't have any family, can't comment on that one.

If anyone still wants some, I could bring a bit of guppy grass.. but not a ton of it. I'm trying to grow it back, but it's growing so fast, I can spare some if anyone wants it.


----------



## bettaforu

Well my fisssidens is growing out of my tanks now...seems I have a knack for growing this moss and Im running out of room 

I can bring some for sale....golfball size for $5 each...also have IAL teabags and montmorillionite clay for those shrimp tanks $5 pckt that lasts for ages


----------



## LTPGuy

greg said:


> +1
> 
> My wife and I finally loved your post LTPGuy. Looking forward to meeting you at the BBQ & Meet.
> 
> I'll definitely be saving up some trimming to ensure I have lots of plants to give away as well. We'll set up a table to accommodate those wishing to trade, give away or sell some inverts and plants - same as last meet.
> 
> Aqua Inspiration is putting up a picture of their prize in the next day or two - looking forward to seeing it


Hey Guys, the list of shrimps, crab, pork, etc are the ingredients in the egg rolls, not the individual items I am bringing. I'll be selling a lot of plant clippings otherwise. I am sorry for this disappointing revelation.

Now with respect to A++ hobbyist, I think people like Mr Mando, Randy, Shawn, Karen, Tina, Matt, Tony, Leon, Brian, Igor, lbnl you Greg should top that list.

Now I call Mr Mando "Mister" because when you're BIG, they call you Mister! He was quite an inspiration when I first met and bought plants from him. And then he offered some free premium plants at my first shrimp meet, which was over the top!

So really, I think most of the members on the forums are really A+++ and it is really awesome to have discovered GTAA.

By the way Scott, why don't you add some of those "pepper" in the salsa! That will really make my day. I'll even bring some blue nacho for them too!

And Karen, I'll drool over the prizes so my cooties will keep everyone's away!

Looking forward to the BBQ.


----------



## Fishfur

Guess I better bring a towel then.. don't want anybody to slip in the drool  ! I darn near drooled when I saw Greg's tank the first time.. it is truly inspiring. 

Btw, any votes for raspberry coulis ? Could make it blueberry.. or a mix of both for that matter. Could even make it blueberry cheesecake for that matter.. though I heard a vote for chocolate from our good host.. I figure that counts for two votes at least.

If you have a preference, speak up !


----------



## Scotmando

Fishfur said:


> Btw, any votes for raspberry coulis ? Could make it blueberry.. or a mix of both for that matter. Could even make it blueberry cheesecake for that matter.. though I heard a vote for chocolate from our good host.. I figure that counts for two votes at least.
> 
> If you have a preference, speak up !


I vote choco with raspberry. Great combo



LTPGuy said:


> Now I call Mr Mando "Mister" because when you're BIG, they call you Mister! He was quite an inspiration when I first met and bought plants from him. And then he offered some free premium plants at my first shrimp meet, which was over the top!.


I will be bringing free plants again for 'The Shrimpster Swap'



LTPGuy said:


> By the way Scott, why don't you add some of those "pepper" in the salsa! That will really make my day. I'll even bring some blue nacho for them too!
> 
> Looking forward to the BBQ.


Do you mean 'The Hottest Pepper in Da World'?

I do have one red & three green Bhut Jolokia peppers hanging on the plant I brought in for the winter. If I use one, I'll make a separate batch with the caliente pepper.


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I can't miss this Chocolate cheese cake that's being spoken of. I have to much Irish blood in me, anything spicier than a radish is to much for me. I'll have to pass on anything Scott is bringing to eat.


----------



## Scotmando

Bigdaddyo said:


> I can't miss this Chocolate cheese cake that's being spoken of. I have to much Irish blood in me, anything spicier than a radish is to much for me. I'll have to pass on anything Scott is bringing to eat.


Don't worry! I always make two batches at home for the girls!

They like it hotter!!!!!!!!


----------



## razoredge

Hi Greg,
I had missed the last one as I was out of town but would like to attend this one. I'll can bring a dessert as well.


----------



## Fishfur

I'm with you BigDaddyO. I'm Irish on both sides for generations and peppers just hate me.. as do all other spicy things. 

But that's four votes for chocolate cheesecake, so that's what I'll make. And I think I'll go with the raspberry coulis..assuming I can get good raspberries at the time.


----------



## Fishfur

Scott, I hope you are going to bring that shrimp book of yours.. there's a few things I'd really like to look up in it, if I could.


----------



## AquaInspiration

*Prize Announcement*

We're excited to be supporting this event, and hopefully any other events in the near future to our best capabilities. 

So here is a detailed breakdown of the prize(s) we'll be providing! Winner takes it all

*A Shrimp / aquascaping kit which includes a TANK, LIGHT, AND FILTRATION SYSTEM. *

16x12x12" 9.5 gallon STAR FIRE GLASS TANK with overflow  *Brand new product*
NOT EXACTLY AS PICTURED, AS THE NEW ONES HAVE A BUILT IN OVERFLOW
including filter media









ODYSSEA 14" Power Compact Light fixture with 24W PC bulb









Submersible pump to fit int he overflow


----------



## Fishfur

WOW WOW WOW ! That's amazing. ++++++++ for Aqua Inspiration !


----------



## fishead

I should be able to make the long walk over to your house. lol 
I can bring pop and bottled water to the meeting. 
As for shrimp and fish that go with shrimp I will post a list about a week or so before the meeting. I have lots of fry growing up right now.


----------



## Jaysan

+1 for Manhtu and myself 
I forgot what Manhtu was going to bring, but I'll bring some pop, ice and a cooler


----------



## bettaforu

WOW that is over the top AI. You truly are an Inspiration  to other vendors..thank you so much for helping us continue this great hobby 

So I am down for cheesecake too (rasberries you can use the frozen ones just as easy as fresh) I make jam from mine.

Ill be stripping my planted tank of some extras so will bring them for trade too.


----------



## greg

*Update*

Hey everyone. Back from camping trip. Wow was it ever hot - my nose would look right at home in my shrimp tank.

Been speaking with Aqua Inspiration throughout the week and like you am in awe of their generosity. They've posted pictures of their prize package and Dominique's trying to design a contest that only we can win 

Joking.

I've also been speaking with Orlando at Green Leaf Aquarium and he's keeping his prize donation a surprise from me - however I should be getting it next week! I'm excited to see it 

I stopped in at AngelFins on the way home tonight to pick up a few items they had special ordered for me - as they do for everyone - and they they have given me a few hints on what they are putting together - pretty sure it will be very appealing to Shrimpsters 

The first post has been updated to reflect additional confirmed as well as food/drink contributions.

*Still Needed*
Ideas, names for someone to present a shrimp/invertebrate topic at the meet.
Ideas for the method/contest in which prizes will be given away.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## Bigdaddyo

We can't have shrimpster bbq without a shrimp ring or 2, unless anyone has a fish allergy then I'll have to think of something else.


----------



## greg

fishead said:


> I should be able to make the long walk over to your house. lol
> I can bring pop and bottled water to the meeting.
> As for shrimp and fish that go with shrimp I will post a list about a week or so before the meeting. I have lots of fry growing up right now.


Dominique was drooling over your list of killifish on facebook.

If you're bringing any more killifish for her collection, you better bring some tanks to go with them - or at least give me some advance warning


----------



## fishead

Well I do have some fish room tanks available. 

I didn't even list the bags of peat I have put away or the three other species I have coming in from Germany. It's another 12 to 15 species depending how the hatches go. Once your bitten by the killi bug you can't have just one or two types. 

Then there is all the corys, plecos, cichlids, guppies, swordtail species, and blue eyes I keep. 

See you at the BBQ


----------



## Fishfur

Any cory hastatus ? Been trying to find hastatus for a long time now.. Pygmaeus is not hard to find, but hastatus sure is, and so is the other dwarf species, the name of which escapes me at the moment.

And I've got a tank or two, most assuredly fish room condition, they really need a good cleaning. 15 g.. I could sell 'em very cheap, or trade.


----------



## fishead

Sorry no C. hastatus or C. harbrosus. Just C. panda, C. erbhardti, C.wietzmanni, and maybe some S.barbatus and Aspidorus albater. But I am interested in the 15 gallon tanks. let me know how much you want for them. I am looking for 10 gallons and 15 gallon tanks. about 20 total.


----------



## splur

I would totally be there if I had a car. Who would've thought being downtown without a car was a major handicap.


----------



## greg

splur said:


> I would totally be there if I had a car. Who would've thought being downtown without a car was a major handicap.


Perhaps someone can pick you up from Erindale or Clarkson Go station. Alternatively, if you're willing to endure a long commute, we are just a 10 minute walk from South Common bus depot.


----------



## GAT

I would be interested in coming as well. I can't make any nice food so i'll bring some pop. what is the best cans or 2 liter bottles?


----------



## Jaysan

If anyone wants to come from downtown but cant make it due to transportation, you can take the Go Bus to Square one stop. I can pick up 3 ppl from there if needed


----------



## greg

GAT said:


> I would be interested in coming as well. I can't make any nice food so i'll bring some pop. what is the best cans or 2 liter bottles?


Glad you are coming! Either cans or bottles - whatever you prefer. We will supply plastic glasses to accommodate bottled pop or juice.


----------



## manmadecorals

I'll bring be bringing some coleslaw. This BBQ is going to ruin my diet!! I guess i'll just have to make it my cheat day for the year LOL!


----------



## Jackson

I'll bring a lot of chips and I'll add more to that once I figure out what else to bring


----------



## manmadecorals

i can also bring a lot of dip for either chips and veggies


----------



## Fishfur

2 x 15 G tanks... I'd take $20 for both. Could bring with me to meet.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Greg & Dominique, thank you ever so much for bringing this all together. With contests and sponsors also, truly wonderful. Thank you also to the terrific sponsors for their great contributions.... This is great. ( what about Northfin?) I would like to tentatively say yes to being included as an attendee..... My nieces birthday will be around that time and not sure which weekend/day we will be going north to visit her. If I can make it, I could bring a cooler, with lots of ice!!! I could probably get a garbage bag (not huge one) full from work-ice maker.... and could bring some veggies for the dip Manhtu plans on bringing. Maybe something else too. Have some things to sell.... Large sponge filters, small tanks, not sure yet if 5g or 2.5... will have to measure and update....may have some Riccia, large duckweed. Hope to be there!! As for a contest.... how about putting a bunch of goldfish (unless you can find something in the shape of a shrimp!!!) crackers in a jar, and everyone has to guess how many are in there. Of course you would have to count them. lol


----------



## greg

*Food & Drink Update*



We appear to have enough pop and water.

Anyone looking for something to bring could consider:

Juice



Another offering on the BBQ would be great - you're welcome to use my BBQ.


Fruit tray(s)


----------



## bettaforu

working on something for the bbq


----------



## Fishfur

I could use some 2.5 tanks, how many have you got ?


----------



## Ciddian

arrggg! I am not sure if I can make it out to this! D: I will try to get in touch closer to the date  Have fun you guys if I don't seeya!


----------



## Fishfur

Ohh. you don't want to miss this Ciddian! Find a way !!!


----------



## altcharacter

If I'm allowed to come, I could pick you up Jess and drive you.


----------



## greg

altcharacter said:


> If I'm allowed to come, I could pick you up Jess and drive you.


Yes of course you're welcome. Hopefully Jess can make it as well.

Dominique says I should really be a saltie with my love of equipment and automation


----------



## Jiinx

Greg, when you join the salt world I'll promptly follow suit! 

Awesome you're doing this BBQ!!


----------



## Scotmando

*One month & counting to the Shrimpsters BBQ!*

I think Anna would be a great speaker on the invertebrates topic.

If this where a flower forum I'd love to demonstrate 'how to make a hand-tied bouquet', just like you see in Amsterdam.

*Don't forget, it's MOTHER's DAY this weekend. *

If you'd like to send your Mom flowers, call my shop, VANDERFLEET Florist, in Etobicoke. Or just drop by. I can offer 15% OFF to GTA Aquaria members. Just mention it.

Link below


----------



## Beijing08

This event is going to be hugeeee


----------



## manmadecorals

i could bring something for the BBQ instead... i thought Coleslaw would be a healthier choice though... any thoughts?


----------



## greg

manhtu said:


> i could bring something for the BBQ instead... i thought Coleslaw would be a healthier choice though... any thoughts?


Definitely stick with the coleslaw! We need lots of salads. There's still room for another 10 attendees so just providing some suggestions/guidance for them


----------



## Jackson

I can bring a purple coleslaw. What about potato salad? Or how about Israeli salad?


----------



## greg

Jackson said:


> I can bring a purple coleslaw. What about potato salad? Or how about Israeli salad?


I'll mark you down for salad and you can decide which type. I'll submit a vote for Israeli salad - looked it up and it sounds delicious.


----------



## bettaforu

Im trying to find my old recipe for meat balls (made with grape jelly) mmmnnnn


----------



## greg

*AngelFins Shrimpster BBQ Prize Basket*

Wow - AngelFins is donating a huge basket of goodies that one lucky Shrimpster will win.










Looking at the picture I see: 
ADA New Amazonia Aqua Soil

Hamburg Mattenfilter

Dennerle Shrimp Food Supplement x 2

Shirakura Shrimp Food

Shrimp Condos

Cholla Cactus Logs

Indian Almond leaves


----------



## greg

Forgot to mention, AngelFins will be in attendance at the BBQ & Meet 


We are up to 23 attendees currently (22 on the list plus 1 more for those doing the math). Only 7 spots left before we are fully booked


----------



## Ciddian

altcharacter said:


> If I'm allowed to come, I could pick you up Jess and drive you.


Ya that sounds nice!!! It would be great not to have to drive


----------



## ice

I can give you a lift from the Jane subway station. Up to 4 people.
Peter



splur said:


> I would totally be there if I had a car. Who would've thought being downtown without a car was a major handicap.


----------



## altcharacter

Yeah I'm officially in and I'll be bringing Jess with me regardless if she likes it or not 

Should I make something, and if so...what? Your choice, and you only get this choice once!


----------



## LTPGuy

altcharacter said:


> If I'm allowed to come, I could pick you up Jess and drive you.


What are you doing on the lighter side of the moon? I thought you left and have forgotten all of your FW friends?!


----------



## altcharacter

puh-lease! I just hear BBQ and I can't stop myself.


----------



## LTPGuy

altcharacter said:


> puh-lease! I just hear BBQ and I can't stop myself.


Can you believe this guy Greg?! It's just another BBQ to him. I think you should lock the gate, change the location or something.

Should have heard what was being said about Freshwater folks. He was nice to me because I got sucked into the Salty side.


----------



## bettaforu

OK no need for anyone else to attend...I will have the Angelfin basket...thank you 

Greg/Dominique you guys are going to need a cleanup crew too


----------



## fishead

Greg/Dominque please add my much better half to the list of attendees too please. 

Thank you


----------



## greg

altcharacter said:


> Yeah I'm officially in and I'll be bringing Jess with me regardless if she likes it or not
> 
> Should I make something, and if so...what? Your choice, and you only get this choice once!


Well, having drooled over your Saltie BBQ offerings, my vote would be for you to show off your BBQ skills with an item of your choice


----------



## manmadecorals

may i recommend name tags?


----------



## greg

manhtu said:


> may i recommend name tags?


SignGuy is looking into name tags


----------



## greg

*Plant Swap*

We can set up our dining table again for a plant/invertebrate swap, if there is demand.


----------



## manmadecorals

Very cool  This BBQ is going to be EPIC!

If my shrimp order arrives on time i will bring some to sell for dirt cheap at the BBQ


----------



## greg

*Name Tags*

SignGuy is working on name tags for the BBQ 

We are looking at including your forum name along with real first name. If any of you don't want your real name on the tag please let me know.

I know most of your first names with the exception of a few, who I will pm later today requesting it.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## manmadecorals

That's an awesome idea as it'll help us bond as an online community as well. My username is manhtu and my name is Manh-Tu with cap letters and dash and everything. I know...it's a tough name to remember since it's completely different than my username... Anyways, Good luck remembering it!


----------



## SwimmyD

manhtu said:


> That's an awesome idea as it'll help us bond as an online community as well. My username is manhtu and my name is Manh-Tu with cap letters and dash and everything. I know...it's a tough name to remember since it's completely different than my username... Anyways, Good luck remembering it!


LOL! Can't wait to meet you Manh-Tu!!


----------



## greg

manhtu said:


> That's an awesome idea as it'll help us bond as an online community as well. My username is manhtu and my name is Manh-Tu with cap letters and dash and everything. I know...it's a tough name to remember since it's completely different than my username... Anyways, Good luck remembering it!


Already had it! And by the way, mine is much more difficult than yours!

PMs have been sent to everyone whose name I need for the tags.


----------



## bettaforu

Mine's easy just put a big shrimp on it or even a Betta!


----------



## greg

*Sponsors*

Just another plug for the companies that have donated prizes and a few pics from my collection.


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> That's an awesome idea as it'll help us bond as an online community as well. My username is manhtu and my name is Manh-Tu with cap letters and dash and everything. I know...it's a tough name to remember since it's completely different than my username... Anyways, Good luck remembering it!


His name is soooo HARD...sometimes, I end up calling him Alex.....
...
...
mind blown


----------



## Fishfur

I was about to ask what the weird looking plant was, when I realized it's probably a spawning mop that's gone a bit greenish. Too bad.. be a cool plant.


----------



## greg

Fishfur said:


> I was about to ask what the weird looking plant was, when I realized it's probably a spawning mop that's gone a bit greenish. Too bad.. be a cool plant.


and Dominique was all set to sell cuttings at the Meet


----------



## Fishfur

Ooops ! I was going to leave it at just ooops, but the forum informed me that there is a minimum of ten characters.. who knew ?

Got an interesting looking plant the other day I haven't seen before.. Hygro balsamica.. don't have much of it, but if you'd like a piece, I could bring one for you. Don't know how it grows as yet, only had it a week, but it's different. Let me know. By BBQ time I'll know more about it.


----------



## altcharacter

Man...you shirmp guys and gals are pretty organized.
The saltwater BBQ is more of an excuse to drink.... 

Please PM me with what you want me to make.


----------



## george

The SW BBQ is an excuse to drink skimate


----------



## bettaforu

I spent all day yesterday tying moss (Peacock/Singapore) to rocks...can bring some for sale  Will try to have my Willow trees ready too! 

I have lots of extra plant/plantlets available for trade/exchange etc.

Also still have bags of montmorillionite clay powder available...OH just found
out that Shirakura (one of the Major suppliers to the CRS world) uses this in their products!!!
Polishes water, aids in the color of fish/shrimps. Helps heal wounds, anti-fungal, split fins etc, etc. Can't vouch for this enough!! Even Northfin foods has it in their products!!!

Here's another bit of info on this stuff.

Helps maintain a good water quality - The pure natural Montmorillonite mineral clay - Contains 16 necessary minerals such assilica acid, aluminum, calcium, magnesium, sodium, ferrous etc. These effective minerals keep water clean and help to supply nutrition dissolving slowly into water through ion exchanges, calcium also helps in molting problems for both shrimps/crays.

BTW: Danichi Foods, recommends this for Cichlids too

Here is their take on it

As in all Dainichi foods, there is calcium montmorillonite clay to simulate the natural ingestion of mineral particles and to bind and neutralize metabolic toxins. Raw, fully potent vitamins, digestive enzymes and garlic ensure that the fish are healthy and free of internal parasites. Furthermore, the scouring action of the clay enhances the rejuvenation of the digestive tract which when combined with only two sources of starch (flour as binder and wheat germ as a ntural source of vitamin E and B) ensures the maximum rate of digestion and assimilation of nutrients.

Ingredients
White fish meal, wheat germ, wheat flour, shrimp, spirulina, soybean meal, krill, brewers yeast, *calcium montmorillonite clay*, powdered milk, vitamin mix, mineral mix, garlic, protease and natural gum.

Plants/fish/invertebrates all love this...it dissipates easily in the tank and leaves no unsightly disintegrated bits, like mineral rocks do.


----------



## Fishfur

Ok you convinced me. I'll get some MM clay ! 

Query.. if anyone would want a single cell algae culture.. aka greenwater, I have some. I buy the Nannochloropsus disks from ReefCrew, and culture those. Aka Japanese chlorella. FW only.. at least until I finally set up the brackish tank, it's FW only. I can supply a bottle of fresh culture which you can feed as is, or reculture to have an ongoing supply. You can also culture this species in salt water if you like. Ten bucks for a water bottle of ready to feed strength, or trade possibly. The culture discs cost me $20, plus the special ferts at $15. a bottle, plus shipping. Hence the price.

I think this is much cleaner than greenwater you get from tank water. I use distilled water to culture with. While I am not obsessive about keeping the culture completely sterile, it should be at least 95% Nannochloropsus, if not more.

This is one of the primary food items that I've fed to all my filter feeding shrimp for the past 9 or 10 months, with very good success in terms of their growth and survival. It's also kept one FW clam alive for a very near a year now.. though all his mates have passed on, this one is still kicking... 'er, well, not kicking so much as just lying there, but alive, nonetheless.


----------



## greg

*Green Leaf Aquarium Prizes*












Just a bit of a teaser for now. Received Green Leaf Aquarium package including two bags labelled "BBQ". All I can say is that it's too much for one prize, so will definitely be dividing it in two! Will have photos up by tomorrow.

Greg


----------



## manmadecorals

Have I mentioned that this will be *EPIC*?!?!?!?


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> Have I mentioned that this will be *EPIC*?!?!?!?


Theres no doubt...this is gonna be better than the salty bbq


----------



## altcharacter

Jaysan said:


> Theres no doubt...this is gonna be better than the salty bbq


Unless you get a master chef to make your lunch 

I'll be there and will make some pulled pork for you gents and ladies but I would think it would be around the same level as the saltwater BBQ...but better??? Hmmmmm.......


----------



## thmh

Wow Dave you have a shrimp tank as well? Or you just double dipping!? 

-Tony


----------



## Jaysan

altcharacter said:


> Unless you get a master chef to make your lunch
> 
> I'll be there and will make some pulled pork for you gents and ladies but I would think it would be around the same level as the saltwater BBQ...but better??? Hmmmmm.......


HAHAHA,
Well, since your coming...would that make this BBQ better? 

To those who are interested, I have an overabdunance of flame moss that I will be tieing onto rocks in the upcoming days. (gives them a couple weeks for the moss to grow back in ) if theres interest, I can bring these to the BBQ for sale or trade


----------



## Fishfur

Wow.. and again, Wow !! How very fortunate a few someones are going to be come this BBQ ! 

I'd take flame moss for sure, you don't even have to tie it to a rock for me. I might have a bit of Potomogeton gayi to trade. Has slender grassy leaves with some reddish tones at the top, said to be fairly easy, the cuttings I have are covered in a lot of very slender roots already, but it may take a bit of time to adapt to a new tank. Will grow tall, very graceful, moves nicely in current. Leaves form a sort of flattish fan form, instead of being all around the stem as the Rotalas are.

Also possibly a tiny bit of Hygro balsamica, if it's grown enough.


----------



## altcharacter

thmh said:


> Wow Dave you have a shrimp tank as well? Or you just double dipping!?
> 
> -Tony


This can be answered in 2 parts
1) yes I have a shrimp in my tank!
2) any excuse to have a BBQ!!!!


----------



## Fishfur

Slick, oh guru of donuts.. very slick. But I'm sure your culinary skills will be welcomed !


----------



## Fishfur

sorry, meant to post this on the planted tank thread..


----------



## Ciddian

I am super excited!!! @[email protected]


----------



## greg

*Green Leaf Aquarium Prizes*

Green Leaf Aquarium CO2 Prize









Green Leaf Aquarium Shrimp Supply Prize









Green Leaf Aquarium Aquascaping Prize









To give you scale on the aquascaping tools, the tool on the left is the GLA 12" Straight Scissors while the tool on the far right is their GLA 5.5" Pincette.

WOW


----------



## manmadecorals

THAT IS AWESOME!!!

have we decided on how we are going to win the prizes? 

I call for a silent auction and/or a draw! 

Or we can even make it a silly thing like: "Best Shrimp Imitator" or "Guess how many shrimps are in this tank"... lol just throwing ideas out there


----------



## greg

*Contests*



manhtu said:


> THAT IS AWESOME!!!
> 
> have we decided on how we are going to win the prizes?
> 
> I call for a silent auction and/or a draw!
> 
> Or we can even make it a silly thing like: "Best Shrimp Imitator" or "Guess how many shrimps are in this tank"... lol just throwing ideas out there


A couple ideas I have are:


TDS contest. Contestents will have to guess the TDS of water after I alter it. Fairly accurate measurements of the water and added substances will be given - so winning will be skill plus a little luck. 


Guess the quantity contest - don't want to give any further information at this time 


Draws - definitely some draws as Dominique and I won't enter the 'skill' contests but will enter draws for sure! 

To spread the joy I'm thinking we will limit prizes to one per person - and in fact I think one per family (example Dominique and myself) would be good.


----------



## manmadecorals

Just out of curiosity, should there be a draw where would the funds from the draw go?


----------



## GAT

manhtu said:


> Just out of curiosity, should there be a draw where would the funds from the draw go?


I think he means just everyone write their name down and we pick them from hats. like 1 name get the planting tools and 2nd name gets co2 kit etc.


----------



## manmadecorals

ooooh...my mistake


----------



## greg

manhtu said:


> Just out of curiosity, should there be a draw where would the funds from the draw go?


I'll give you my swiss bank account number 

All kidding aside, the prizes were donated to advertise the products these great companies have available to sell to us. There's no intention for there to be any cost associated with the prizes. The draws will be free - one entry per attendee in the pot


----------



## matti2uude

If I can get the day off, is there space for my girlfriend and I?


----------



## Jiinx

Goodness, Greg amazing prizes. You both are so kind to do it at your place and find sponsors! Can I participate via Skype?! Lol! Just kidding.


----------



## greg

matti2uude said:


> If I can get the day off, is there space for my girlfriend and I?


Sure. I will add you to the list!

You are officially the last additions before I regretfully need to cut off further attendees. There are another two key forum members for whom I'm holding spots. They won't know if they can make it until later. Therefore we are definitely over 30 attendees and my house is not large so very sorry, but that's all we can manage.

Thanks for you understanding.

Greg


----------



## Jackson

matti2uude said:


> If I can get the day off, is there space for my girlfriend and I?


Nice I'm happy to see you're going to coming


----------



## matti2uude

greg said:


> Sure. I will add you to the list!
> 
> You are officially the last additions before I regretfully need to cut off further attendees. There are another two key forum members for whom I'm holding spots. They won't know if they can make it until later. Therefore we are definitely over 30 attendees and my house is not large so very sorry, but that's all we can manage.
> 
> Thanks for you understanding.
> 
> Greg


Thanks I will confirm on Friday if I have the day off.


----------



## eatmysox

Looks like I will be making it. Even if I have to walk there. I will be able to bring Orange Sakura shrimp (3 dollars) and super tiger shrimp (5 dollars) possibly also some golden bees (5 dollars). All profits from these sales will be going to a project I am working on for the shrimp community. Hopefully I can tell you all more as things get closer to the date. Looking forward to putting some faces to some names. 

Sent by little green men....


----------



## fishead

fishfur I will take the 15 gallon tanks for sure. let me know how many you will have. Thanks. 
I will post a fish list next week of what will be ready to go at the meeting. Greg don't worry it won't have a lot of killis on it as I have to save them for the big meeting in July. 

I know for sure I can have several breeding groups of X. Alverezi Rio Delores available. Lots of girls. Will trade for any shrimp.


----------



## Scotmando

eatmysox said:


> Looks like I will be making it. Even if I have to walk there. I will be able to bring Orange Sakura shrimp (3 dollars) and super tiger shrimp (5 dollars) possibly also some golden bees (5 dollars). All profits from these sales will be going to a project I am working on for the shrimp community. Hopefully I can tell you all more as things get closer to the date. Looking forward to putting some faces to some names.
> 
> Sent by little green men....


BigDaddyo is coming in from Guelph. Maybe you guys can carpool. Just a though.

It'll be great to see all the Shrimpsters again and looking forward to meeting some new members.


----------



## manmadecorals

anyone passing by Angelfins can help me by picking up a Purigen container please? 

NVM...i just remembered that they were coming... oops


----------



## Bigdaddyo

manhtu said:


> anyone passing by Angelfins can help me by picking up a Purigen container please?


I'm quite certain a group ordered could be picked for those attending the shrimpsters BBQ.


----------



## manmadecorals

i just spoke with Jarmila. Since Angelfins will be attending the BBQ they will bring it for me  Woot woot!!


----------



## Fishfur

I'd have two of those 15 G tanks available. I'll bring them along.


----------



## matti2uude

I have taken the day off so we will be attending.


----------



## bettaforu

Hey Greg you got me down for the cheesecake but I think that was Karen's drool cake  

Also could you ask if JTL aquatics if they are coming could possibly bring one of their breeder boxes so I can see it...I want to have a custom one made and need to figure out dimensions etc, and if my idea will work. thanks


----------



## J_T

Hello,

Thanks Greg for the PM. At this point, I don't think I will be able to make the BBQ. I was going to make a couple boxes, and relay them there with someone.

However, I could also wait, and the winner could send me the size they need.

If you have any questions, feel free to email me. [email protected]

Jon

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## greg

*Second Presentation Confirmed*

Details finalized for the second topic. Big thanks to randy for offering to present this topic and lead a Q & A session for all of us.

Topic will be 'Basics of Selective Shrimp Breeding' which will include some discussion on the breeding of Taiwan Bees with Mischling. A demonstration of his DIY cooling device with temperature controller is also possible weather permitting


----------



## randy

greg said:


> Details finalized for the second topic. Big thanks to randy for offering to present this topic and lead a Q & A session for all of us.
> 
> Topic will be 'Basics of Selective Shrimp Breeding' which will include some discussion on the breeding of Taiwan Bees with Mischling. A demonstration of his DIY cooling device with temperature controller is also possible weather permitting


I'm really flattered to get the chance to talk in front of so many experienced shrimpers. I'll try to cover the basics and what I've learned/experienced, and hope the real experts can share their experience. Bring your questions (although I don't have all the answers) and hear what others have to share. Hope we'll have a great discussion. If there's any specifics you'd like to discuss feel free to shoot me a PM so I can get prepared ;-)


----------



## LTPGuy

randy said:


> I'm really flattered to get the chance to talk in front of so many experienced shrimpers. I'll try to cover the basics and what I've learned/experienced, and hope the real experts can share their experience. Bring your questions (although I don't have all the answers) and hear what others have to share. Hope we'll have a great discussion. If there's any specifics you'd like to discuss feel free to shoot me a PM so I can get prepared ;-)


All I can say is AWESOME!

It's going to be tough to top the awesomeness!

Thanks to D&G for hosting and organizing. For this young shrimp padwan, it will be an honour to meet some of the elite members!

Looking forward to meeting you Randy among others fine members!


----------



## Fishfur

Yahooo.. so pleased to hear Randy will be speaking ! Love to see that cooler too. 

And I was the one who said I'd bring cheesecake, for sure. Thinking double chocolate with dark brownie underlayer, and raspberry coulis.


----------



## greg

*Venue*

12 Days To Go!

Here's a few pics of the venue - wish everything could be in bloom all at once next week 




























We will need additional lawn chairs for the BBQ - will be short by a dozen or so.


----------



## manmadecorals

Holy sweetness greg...PM me if you ever decide to sell your place


----------



## Jaysan

.........
Cant wait  LOL

*Ninja eddited this thread


----------



## shrimpzoo

greg said:


> We will need additional lawn chairs for the BBQ - will be short by a dozen or so.


Me and Scarletfire can contribute about 6-7 fold-able chairs


----------



## greg

shrimpzoo said:


> Me and Scarletfire can contribute about 6-7 fold-able chairs


Thanks. That's great!

So just need an additional 6-7 lawn chairs for the BBQ.


----------



## altcharacter

I have alot of chairs leftover from people leaving them at the Saltwater BBQ!!!

Can't wait for this


----------



## GAT

I can't wait to put faces on the names. What time do you plan to start those presentation? I'm planning to be there around 2:15pm.


----------



## greg

GAT said:


> I can't wait to put faces on the names. What time do you plan to start those presentation? I'm planning to be there around 2:15pm.


Current thinking is that we will socialize and eat first. The presentations and discussions will start at 3:00 or so. Prizes will be given out towards the end.

I will put out an official schedule next week, after I verify these times work for PeterD and randy.

Greg


----------



## greg

*AI Prize*

I picked up the tank with built-in overflow, lighting, pump and some foam filter media from Aqua Inspiration today. Also had a chance to see some of these new tanks in action. I really like the design as the overflow section contains a large area for filter media of your choice. They had them set up very similar to my sump - layering filter foam and bio balls, along with filter wool at the top for large particle removal. There's also room for your heater and CO2 diffuser in the overflow compartment, allowing for a very clean look in the tank.

I will post some pictures in the next day or two.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Ciddian said:


> arrggg! I am not sure if I can make it out to this! D: I will try to get in touch closer to the date  Have fun you guys if I don't seeya!


Hi Cid,

You should participate in such a great meeting. Hope to see you there


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> This event is going to be hugeeee


Leon, long time no see. 
How many tank do you have? 

Hope to see you on the BBQ!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

greg said:


> SignGuy is working on name tags for the BBQ
> 
> We are looking at including your forum name along with real first name. If any of you don't want your real name on the tag please let me know.
> 
> I know most of your first names with the exception of a few, who I will pm later today requesting it.
> 
> Thanks, Greg


That's a very good idea!

If that will not work out we can just write names on people forehead's with a marker like I always did before


----------



## igor.kanshyn

greg said:


> ...........


What is this green spaghetti-like thing in your tank Greg?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

greg said:


> ..........
> Green Leaf Aquarium Aquascaping Prize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give you scale on the aquascaping tools, the tool on the left is the GLA 12" Straight Scissors while the tool on the far right is their GLA 5.5" Pincette.
> 
> WOW .......


That looks awesome !!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Free stuff*

Ok, it's tome to list plants and snails I can bring to give away ...

Live plants:

floating live plant, water lettuce, not a lot
Stargrass (Heteranthera zosterifolia), high light plant
hygrophila difformis - easy to grow stem plant, undemanding
hygrophila polysperma - easy to grow reddish plant, medium light, will be more red with good light
ludwigia repens - stem plant with red leaves, medium light, will be quite red with good light
pearl grass - small-leaved plant, but can growing high, can be used for a carpet, very nice

Pearl grass:


hygrophila polysperma:


*Snails:*

red ramshorn snail - nice looking red snails, grow up to 1/2″ in size, easy to breed, do not have a lot
MTS (Malaysian Trumpet Snails) - have coned shells, bury into gravel, breed very actively

*Life food:*
Daphnia - it's nice little creatures and live fish food.

Please, write me, if you want something from the list, I will pack that for you.
I will also bring some extra plant packages to the meeting.

I will post info about shrimps for sale tomorrow. It will be a special price


----------



## greg

igor.kanshyn said:


> plants and snails I can bring to give away ...
> 
> hygrophila polysperma:
> 
> 
> Please, write me, if you want something from the list, I will pack that for you


PM sent - thanks for offering these Igor

Dominique and I are setting up two new 40g planted tanks so will not have much to offer in terms of plants, however we should have about 5 portions of Riccia fluitans available to give away.


----------



## bettaforu

I will have some extra plants to trade....not sure of the names, so I'll just bring whatever I can fit into small bags. 

Anyone interested in Crystal Red shrimps grade A....they are some Tiger Tooth/V Bands and some Hinos in the bunch but the white is not as nice as
some Ive had in the past, so they are graded as A instead of S and SS.
$4 each.

I have about 60 of them  can bag them in lots of 5


----------



## randy

I will bring some previously loved and still cared for CRS/CBS/Golden. I'll bag them in like 3 to 5 per bag and do a silent auction. Good number to try Caridina if you haven't had them before. The proceed will ALL go to Greg to cover some of the cost of this BBQ, or to GTAA forum. 

Tina: I'll bring some for you that I've promised for your project.
Karen: Are you ready for the snowball?


----------



## bettaforu

Not sure if Karen is going to make it yet....she's dealing with some family issues that might keep her away...will keep you updated.

Tina has moved and doesn't have email setup yet I don't think, but she's probably going to be there.


----------



## greg

randy said:


> I will bring some previously loved and still cared for CRS/CBS/Golden. I'll bag them in like 3 to 5 per bag and do a silent auction. Good number to try Caridina if you haven't had them before. The proceed will ALL go to Greg to cover some of the cost of this BBQ, or to GTAA forum.


Proceeds can go to gtaaquaria - thanks for the kind offer.


----------



## greg

*AI Tank picture*

As promised here is the picture of the Aqua Inspiration 9.5 gallon star fire tank with built in overflow that I picked up yesterday for the BBQ. The prize also includes an Odyssea 14" power compact fixture along with a submersible pump as pictured on post #35 :


----------



## GAT

damn that is very nice. Whoever wins is a lucky person.


----------



## greg

*Another venue shot*

This was taken last week. One of two 100 year old apple trees in our backyard. Greening variety of apple - great for baking!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Meeting-only special live shrimp deals*

I'm offering live shrimps that I breed at my home in Toronto.


Painted Fire Red shrimps, they are 12 shrimps for $25, special meeting price, shrimps will be young plus some adults.
Orange sakura, orange neocaridina shrimps. 12 shrimps for $25, meeting price as well.
Snowball shrimps (Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. white). 12 shrimps for $25, meeting price.
Green caridina babulti shrimps - 12 young shrimp for $40, these are rare and I don't have a lot of them.
Young marbled self-cloning crayfish - one cray of ~ 1.5" in size is *$1*, I can't imagine a lower price  they are not aggressive, but be careful, once these guys grow bigger, they will eat plants.

Please, send me PM if you wish to get some live stock.

Free stuff is listed in one of the previous posts.

*Look at some pictures of my shrimps below:*


----------



## bettaforu

very nice shrimps Igor.....

Grab up some of these shrimps people, because you won't find this quality in any LFS!!!!


----------



## Bigdaddyo

I'm looking for hornwort if anyone has some or a lot they can spare.


----------



## J_T

bettaforu said:


> very nice shrimps Igor.....
> 
> Grab up some of these shrimps people, because you won't find this quality in any LFS!!!!


Maybe Shimp Fever... Just saying  But Shrimp fever isn't just any LFS

They do look nice though


----------



## Shrimp Daddy

bettaforu said:


> very nice shrimps Igor.....
> 
> Grab up some of these shrimps people, because you won't find this quality in any LFS!!!!


Shrimp Fever has very high quality shrimp. I order all the time and have never been disappointed.


----------



## bettaforu

not to hijack this thread, just to clarify my statement....there's a big difference in quality between what an LFS (any LFS) get in from a supplier overseas and a dedicated breeder like Igor, who takes the time to make sure he keeps on breeding the best shrimps for color/solidness etc.

If seen Igor's shrimps in person, so can vouch for their quality.

Now back to the BBQ!


----------



## Tearran

Ugh! would love to go but I saw this to late, This better happen again!


----------



## greg

*AngelFins Basket*

Received the AngelFins basket of shrimp goodies the other day and here's a picture to feast your eyes upon.


----------



## tonyyyz

Shrimp Daddy said:


> Shrimp Fever has very high quality shrimp. I order all the time and have never been disappointed.


Agree though I have bought from Igor. Both have good quality. Kinda unfair to paint all LFS with the same brush.


----------



## J_T

oops, didn't mean to start something, simply meant that shrimp fever wasn't your average LFS. 

Igor, I have no doubt your shrimps bring all the boys to the yard... (lyric fun) And for sure. If you can buy from a breeder, or known tank, I always do. I am a saltwater guy. I have a list of "wish" fish. And if I see someone selling one, I will (funds pending) make the effort to obtain that fish!


----------



## bettaforu

Yes lets move on back to the BBQ...which is the whole point to this thread .


----------



## greg

*Schedule of Events*

Hey Everyone - one week to go!

General timing for the presentations and prizes is set:

1:00 Meet begins - time to socialize, BBQ and eat all the great food everyone is bringing

2:45 - I will walk interested attendees through my setup and answer any questions you may have about it - it's also a good opportunity for me to get your advice and input 

3:15 (approx.) - PeterD will present the topic of killifish and answer your questions on this huge and very interesting group of fish. We are not responsible for any depletion from the ranks of shrimpsters 

Following PeterD, randy will present the topic of selective breeding of shrimp including breeding of Taiwan Bees with Mischling and lead a Q & A session. This promises to be very informative for many of us 

Prizes will be awarded for the contests after the two topics have wrapped up. A draw will also be held for prizes.

Draw will be simply one ticket per gtaa member and the winners of the contests will not be eligible for the draw allowing for the maximum number of winners.

A few shrimp loving non-member guests are attending and I urge you to sign up for membership to get your name in the draw! Forward your forum name to me as draw tickets are being done up in advance.


----------



## greg

greg said:


> A few shrimp loving guests are attending and I urge you to sign up for membership to get your name in the draw! Forward your forum name to me as draw tickets are being done up in advance.


Just to clarify. All gtaa members attending are automatically entered in the draw and their name will only be removed if they win a contest for a prize, prior to the draw.

The above quote is directed at the few non-gtaa members attending.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## bettaforu

In case anyone is interested. I have a willow moss tree available for $25

Its growing in good, and measures 10 x 8 on thin twig like branches, very unique looking.

I can bring it to the BBQ, so please let me know as I don't want to pull it unless its sold. Also have some moss growing on lava rocks. thanks










still available


----------



## Jackson

I can offer apple snails in a few colours. Blue, ivory, dark purple, another type of purple and some wild type brown all various sizes between green pea and chick pea maybe some bigger for $.50 each min of 10=$5

BBQ prices only


----------



## eatmysox

I have an old shrimp tank that measures 22w 17D and 13.5 high with a glass lid. 40$


----------



## SwimmyD

igor.kanshyn said:


> What is this green spaghetti-like thing in your tank Greg?


Hi Igor, it's called rope moss. I can trade you a cutting if you'd like! It stays green no matter what the conditions! I'll tell you how to propagate it when I see you on Saturday  SwimmyD


----------



## greg

*BBQ Location Sent*

Address was sent this morning via PM to all attendees.

Send me a PM if you did not receive it. Please do not post details in this thread.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## mr_bako

*Shrimp bbq*

*Hey everyone!!

I have someone coming to the BBQ which can bring shrimps, plants, dry goods for anyone who would like anything from ShrimpFever.

For everyone attending BBQ you guy can have first pick at my dry good clearance.

Almost ALL BORNEOWILD and MOSURA on CLEARANCE!

40% OFF EVERYTHING* MOSURA AND BW!

I can arrange it for it to be there for the BBQ

Please PM or POST here or even EMAIL me to arrange it all.

You guys get first pick before I post this open publicly.

*everything, except -BW BEBI, BW GH UP.

Thank you!
ShrimpFever Crew
*


----------



## greg

*ShrimpFever Prizes*

Tommy has generously provided some additional prizes for all shrimp lovers attending the BBQ. Prize list is:

1 pack of almond leaves - 12 pieces
1 BKK (store redemption)
1 pair of red nose shrimps (store redemption)
1 Borneowild Humic
2 Borneowild Boost A fertilizer tabs

Thanks so much!


----------



## J_T

sent you a PM Greg.


----------



## bettaforu

Sorry guys but it looks like I will not be attending the BBQ! 

Have been battling a horrific cold/allergy all week and unfortunately the 
nasty is winning, and I just cannot shake it 

I would have loved to attend, but think it is for the best that I don't, will
miss chatting about my love of shrimps with you all. Have fun!
Anna


----------



## mr_bako

*not good.*



bettaforu said:


> Sorry guys but it looks like I will not be attending the BBQ!
> 
> Have been battling a horrific cold/allergy all week and unfortunately the
> nasty is winning, and I just cannot shake it
> 
> I would have loved to attend, but think it is for the best that I don't, will
> miss chatting about my love of shrimps with you all. Have fun!
> Anna


its going to be such a shame to not have you there anna.
have not met you yet. was looking forward to meeting you.

get well soon.

Tommy


----------



## manmadecorals

i would like to volunteer to be the head security officer for this event...With all the amazing prizes gathered in one location, there is bound to be a security breach


----------



## Jaysan

manhtu said:


> i would like to volunteer to be the head security officer for this event...With all the amazing prizes gathered in one location, there is bound to be a security breach


If they all go missing....blame manhtu


----------



## greg

*Favourite Tank*

We have 13 tanks on the go. You can view 12 on Saturday. My current favourite is the one out of bounds - in my office, upstairs with the bedrooms. It's a 10g ADA tank I got from AngelFins. There are 15 Endler fry in it, along with some painted fire shrimp. Here's a few pics.




























The emersed plant is water sprite. The anubia is coffefolia. The beautiful red plant is Ludwigia sp. red (from Jiinx). Phoenix moss is growing in the ceramic plates - along with a bit of hair algae  The water still has a strong yellow tinge as the wood continues to leach a lot of tannins.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

bettaforu said:


> Sorry guys but it looks like I will not be attending the BBQ!
> ...


That's a pity, try to get better fast.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Do not forget to order your specials*

BBQ is coming ...

Plants, snails and daphnia I can bring for free is here: free stuff 

Perfect freshwater shrimps is here: shrimps for sale with a special price.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Moss*

I will happily accept any moss that you guys will bring to the meeting.


----------



## Jackson

I'm looking for any easy growing moss asides from java moss. 

I can trade for some apple snails


----------



## GAT

igor.kanshyn said:


> BBQ is coming ...
> 
> Plants, snails and daphnia I can bring for free is here: free stuff
> 
> Perfect freshwater shrimps is here: shrimps for sale with a special price.


I will bring you some java moss.

If anyone wants I can bring few stems of hygro polysperma ceylon. Let me know via pm if you need that.

see you guys tomm


----------



## randy

Like I mentioned before, I'll bring 2 - 3 packages of shrimps (CBS/Golden) that I don't need anymore at the BBQ for a silent auction. Nothing very high end but good for people who want to start and gain some experience with Caridina. 

All proceeds go to GTAA forum as donation from the BBQ.

I think these will be available but not set in stone yet.

(1 or 2 packages) 3 - 5 CBS starting at $10
(1 or 2 packages) 3 - 5 Golden Shrimp starting at $10
(maybe) 3 - 5 CRS starting at $10


----------



## eatmysox

If anyone wants that tank I have for 30 bucks that's fine. check back a page or two.


----------



## greg

*Need more...*










I have seating for around 20 persons. Scarletfire and shrimpzoo are bringing another 6 chairs. So need another half dozen or so.


----------



## matti2uude

We can bring our own two chairs.


----------



## Fishfur

I can bring my own chair too.


----------



## Greg_o

Greg and SwimmyD if it hasn't already been said just want to say Cheers to you for organizing what is shaping up be a truly awesome event. Also need to thank the sponsors as well of course. This has gone from a basic meet up to what looks to be an epic meeting of like minds, complete with raffles, prizes, auctions, seminars, tours, food drink etc.

I really wish I could attend, to all have a great time at this event, and big respect to the hosts for bringing it together and making this possible.

Have fun everyone.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Chairs*

I can bring two chairs like this:









or two chairs like this:









Or can just bring them all 
What is your choice?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Salad*

I will bring a vegetarian salad with a surprising ingredient 
My wife has recently learned how to make it from a real Italian chef.


----------



## LTPGuy

Sorry for the late posting as internet was down for a few weeks.

If anyone interested in some free Micranthemum Umbrosum, let me know, I can get together three small portions (10+ stems).

Igor, I would like some free MTS if you have some to spare?


----------



## altcharacter

I can bring a few chairs left at my house from the last few BBQ's!!

I also might be bringing more than one dish if that's alright...and yes it's pork


----------



## greg

igor.kanshyn said:


>


Perhaps these - if the weather forces us indoors they will do nicely inside.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## greg

altcharacter said:


> I can bring a few chairs left at my house from the last few BBQ's!!
> 
> I also might be bringing more than one dish if that's alright...and yes it's pork


We are probably good for chairs after these - thanks and yumm on a second dish!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

LTPGuy said:


> ...
> Igor, I would like some free MTS if you have some to spare?


Sure, I will collect some for you.


----------



## greg

*Sponsor plug*












AngelFins and ShrimpFever will be in attendance tomorrow.

AquaInspiration (Beijing08) wanted to attend but has committed to to a three day charity event this weekend. We wish him good luck!

J_T may make an appearance.

Orlando from Green Leaf Aquarium sends his best wishes for our event.


----------



## LTPGuy

igor.kanshyn said:


> Sure, I will collect some for you.


Thanks Igor, but it looks like I picked up a bug and has gotten worst overnight. I am sorry I won't be able to make it as I don't want to share what I got with everyone.

My apology for the several commitments and not being able to follow through. I'll make up for it at the next meet.


----------



## bettaforu

Sounds like you got the same thing as me  Definitely NOT something we want to share.

I will miss you guys/gals, but am looking forward to hearing all about it, and maybe see some pics of everyone and who won what!

Maybe by the next meetup I will have the 2 new German magazines on shrimps in my possession (which I have ordered) to show everyone.

Have a Great Day!
Anna


----------



## igor.kanshyn

LTPGuy said:


> Thanks Igor, but it looks like I picked up a bug and has gotten worst overnight. I am sorry I won't be able to make it as I don't want to share what I got with everyone.
> 
> My apology for the several commitments and not being able to follow through. I'll make up for it at the next meet.


No problem, try to get better fast.


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> Sounds like you got the same thing as me  Definitely NOT something we want to share.
> 
> I will miss you guys/gals, but am looking forward to hearing all about it, and maybe see some pics of everyone and who won what!
> 
> Maybe by the next meetup I will have the 2 new German magazines on shrimps in my possession (which I have ordered) to show everyone.
> 
> Have a Great Day!
> Anna


I'm going to miss you Anna. Hope you're feeling better soon.



LTPGuy said:


> Thanks Igor, but it looks like I picked up a bug and has gotten worst overnight. I am sorry I won't be able to make it as I don't want to share what I got with everyone.
> 
> My apology for the several commitments and not being able to follow through. I'll make up for it at the next meet.


I'm going miss you too Q. Who's goin eat the 'Hot' guacamole? I'll save some Bhut Jolockia peppers just for you!


----------



## greg

bettaforu said:


> I will miss you guys/gals, but am looking forward to hearing all about it, and maybe see some pics of everyone and who won what!
> 
> Have a Great Day!
> Anna


Igor has volunteered to be official photographer today 

Thanks for the good wishes and get well quickly Anna & Q!


----------



## Scotmando

Here comes the Salsa.... and the Gaucamole!


----------



## matti2uude

Looks like Stacy won't be coming with me either. She's sick now too. I hope everyone feels better.


----------



## greg

matti2uude said:


> Looks like Stacy won't be coming with me either. She's sick now too. I hope everyone feels better.


Steve99 is also sick with a cold. Must be this miserable weather - everyone's spending too much time indoors as if it's January. Hope you all get well soon.

Greg


----------



## bettaforu

Yeah, this thing is NASTY....starts off with a runny nose, then sore throat, then a hacking cough, you lose your voice and then your ribs hurt from constantly coughing....and that's only the good part!


----------



## Scotmando

Some photos of the Shrimpster meet

A few of us









The spread! Delicious!









Igor admiring & photographing Greg's Masterpiece. 









Fishfur decorating her choco cheesecake with raspberries under the watchful eye of SwimmyD


----------



## Scotmando

The prize table from our wonderful sponsors.









There's a bit o work involved with a couple of the choice prizes. Greg & swimmyD have a few good ideas. See below

Count the PFR shrimp in Greg's tank contest









TDS contest. Anyone's guess. Greg started with distilled and added one ml of macros









Killifish talk by PeterD


----------



## bettaforu

AWWWHHH thanks Scot...first thing I said when I saw the 1st pic was
"that's my guys" Karen your one of the guys too, even though your a girl 

Did Egonsgirl not make it either?

Looks like you all had fun and the weather held out for you, nice warmish and sunny.


----------



## bettaforu

OK so who won the prizes???


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> AWWWHHH thanks Scot...first thing I said when I saw the 1st pic was
> "that's my guys" Karen your one of the guys too, even though your a girl
> 
> Did Egonsgirl not make it either?
> 
> Looks like you all had fun and the weather held out for you, nice warmish and sunny.


Tina made it but we miss you!

Weather is better now. Just got sunny the last half hour.

Randy is doing his talk now

Selective Breeding PFR shrimp Talk by Randy


----------



## Scotmando

bettaforu said:


> OK so who won the prizes???


We're gonna do the prizes after Randy's talk.


----------



## manmadecorals

Scotmando said:


> We're gonna do the prizes after Randy's talk.


Scarletfire and myself tied for the shrimp count. There were 127 shrimps in Greg's tank. Scarletfire said 126 and i said 128. So we split the prize.

Mattitude won the prize from AI

Randy won the prize from Angelfin

Signguy won a custom tank from JT Acrylics

Shrimpzoo won a BKK and 2 red nose shrimps from Shrimp fever

And that's all I can remember...sorry 

What an amazing event. I sure hope it won't be the last one.

Amazing presentation from PeterD and Randy...never been so captivated by a presentation in my life before 

Thanks again Greg and SwimmyD for opening their home to a bunch of strangers  Incredible collection of aquariums!!

Can't forget to thank all of the sponsors for the amazing prizes that made this BBQ even more wonderful than it already was


----------



## jarmilca

Thank you Greg and SwimmyD for hosting the meeting, it was perfectly organized. We had a fun time admiring you tanks and fish. Kudos to the speakers. It was a great afternoon and thankfully the rain held off. 
I made a few pictures, you can find them on our facebook page.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Super!*

It was amazing meeting!
I'm so glad that we have Greg and Dominique!


----------



## Jackson

It was a great afternoon. Thank you Greg and Dominiueq.

Thanks to the sponsors for the great prizes.

Greg and Dominiueq have a beautiful home and back yard. I'm happy the weather held up


----------



## GAT

That was a great meeting. Thanks for Greg and Dominique for being great hosts.


----------



## altcharacter

Even though I'm not a shrimp guy, it was great meeting everyone and listening to the talks about selective breeding and kilifish. Met some amazing people and had a great time although I'm sorry to have not talked to everyone. Thanks again to Greg and Dominique for being amazing hosts and having me over. If you guys ever have an extra cutting of that white peonies I would love to have one!!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Amazing Killifish that we have been lucky to see in Greg and Dominique's house*



Just started to look at the photos ...


----------



## ScarletFire

Thank you very much for hosting this shrimp meet and BBQ. I learned a lot today.


----------



## matti2uude

I want to thank the hosts, sponsors and all the attendees today. I had a great time and won the nice tank from Aquainspiration.


----------



## altcharacter

matti2uude said:


> I want to thank the hosts, sponsors and all the attendees today. I had a great time and won the nice tank from Aquainspiration.


Cheater!!! 
Congrats on the amazing tank!


----------



## Ciddian

Such a blast!!!!  Thanks to everyone for the great day :3


----------



## eatmysox

Great time meeting many of you. thank you to the hosts you have a beautiful home.


----------



## randy

I totally enjoyed every second of it, many thanks to the hosts, sponsors, the other speaker, and all the attendees to make this a great event.


----------



## Jackson

Randy you presentation was great.

Peters was also a great presentation.

Thanks to the both of you for all the great information.


----------



## Fishfur

It was an outstanding event, with pleasant weather, even though it threatened rain, there was none.

Btw, Tina was there, Anna and you were missed. I'll try to save you the last piece of ' triple death by chocolate ' cheesecake with freshly home made raspberry coulis sauce. By end of day, there were only two tiny pieces left, which I take as a compliment.

Thanks again to Greg and Dominique, for hosting and everyone who brought so much wonderful food. A feast for the eyes as well as the palate. 

I enjoyed the presentations, and thought they were terrific. Interesting to learn more about killifish as well as breeding shrimp and I think most of us learned a few new things.

I would very much like to see this become an annual event, if our hosts can stand the thought . This idea was heard from a few others too. Maybe once they've recovered from the day they'll consider it.

Looking forward to the rest of Igor's pics.. the killifish is a great start.


----------



## LTPGuy

*I totally missed out*

This sounded too awesome. I should have just attended, and give everyone the bugs I've gotten inspite.

Greg and SwimmyD, maybe an annual event will be very cool. I'll help out as long as I am not down with something.



Scotmando said:


> I'm going to miss you Anna. Hope you're feeling better soon.
> 
> I'm going miss you too Q. Who's goin eat the 'Hot' guacamole? I'll save some Bhut Jolockia peppers just for you!


Thanks Scott, we'll have to hitch up for the peppers!



Jackson said:


> Randy you presentation was great.
> 
> Peters was also a great presentation.
> 
> Thanks to the both of you for all the great information.


By any chance the presentation was recorded? I have love to hear them both if they are available.


----------



## razoredge

Finally got home after a fantastic weekend. Thank you Greg for organizing this bbq and it was great seeing so many shrimp enthusiasts from both Scarb/Markham (east side) and Mississauga (west side) together. Extremely well organized event. Thanks again for the sponsors and the great speakers. The food was simply awesome!!!


----------



## Ciddian

If anyone is willing, could I have an approval to use some pics for the Gtaa FB page? If not, no worries. I was going to bring my own cam but it wasn't going to co-operate that day. lol


----------



## Kmm

It was an impressive display of organization, dedication and enthusiasm. Awesome food too! A very positive group of people too. Not least of all - just a wonderful environment with swimmyD and Greg and a fantastic way to spend the day. Educational benefits on top of all that. Who could ask for more.


----------



## greg

*20G Shrimp Tank*










Some of the 127....actually make that 126 now - got some great advice from Randy 

Thanks everyone for the kind words, enthusiasm and the contributions everyone made of prizes, presentations, food, drinks, name tags and photography.

D and I had a great time. Our only complaint is that we didn't have more time to spend with each of you individually, as you are such a knowledgeable and interesting group of people.


----------



## ice

Thanks to Greg and Dominique for putting on such a great BBQ. Your garden was beautiful and the speakers were excellent. Thanks to the sponsors for all the prizes. A Great Day!!


----------



## greg

*Prize Winners*

Igor has pics of all the winners and will put them up when he gets a chance. I was busy conducting the draw and handing out prizes, and have forgotten who won all the prizes  Here's what I remember....



Winner of the large AngelFins basket of shrimp supplies - randy



Winner of the '# of shrimp' contest' with the prize being a large selection of shrimp food, supplements and a shrimp net - tie between Manhtu and ScareletFire

Winner of the 'TDS contest' with the prize being the Ista CO2 set - Jackson

Winner of the Green Leaf Aquarium aquascaping tools - lilay1



Winner of JT Custom Acrylics beeder boxes - SignGuy and razoredge



Winner of the Aqua Inspiration starfire tank with built-in overflow, light and pump - matti2uude




Winner of the ShrimpFever Borneowild supplements - umm me - I swear it wasn't fixed 

Winner of the BKK and red nosed shrimp - shrimpzoo

Winner of the almond leaves - K.G.

Thanks, Greg


----------



## igor.kanshyn

LTPGuy said:


> .........
> 
> By any chance the presentation was recorded? I have love to hear them both if they are available.


I was thinking about recording video, but it was one technical limitation.
Next time we will definitely do so.

Randy has conducted a great presentation about selective breeding shrimps and explained us how king-kong, ruby red, pandas, blue bolt and green hawk shrimps could be gotten. It was great, you need to believe me


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Shrimpsters BBQ & Meet Photos*

Ok, here we go.

As you might thought we have lots of pictures, I've significantly decreased their number from five hundred to ... let's say a hundred 

I've sorted pictures out to packages. The first package are pictures from brilliant meeting place garden and photos on the hosts. 
Then, prices, exchange items, Greg and Dominique's aquariums and some food will go.
After that it will be pictures people, of course, what can be more important 
Next group will be pictures from contests, draw, prices and presentations.

And finally, the most challenging, but most interesting pictures are from Greg and Dominique's tanks.

If someone of you do not like any photo for any reason, just let me know and I will throw it away.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Beautiful garden photos*

We had an amazing place to meet.
Thanks Dominique and Greg for creating such a perfect garden and inviting us.















And the other photos are here: Shrimpsters BBQ & Meet, 2013. Beautiful garden and hosts ...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Shrimpsters BBQ Attendee Photos*











Look at *more photos* here on Facebook: Shrimpsters BBQ & Meet, 2013. Shrimps keeper and breeders


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Prizes, items for exchange, Greg and Dominique's beautiful aquariums and some deserts*























Look at *more photos* on Facebook: Shrimpsters BBQ & Meet, 2013. Prices, aquariums, food


----------



## novice

Ahhh - seemed i missed the shrimp meeting of the year - pictures do say a thousand words -great photographs Igor - and did anyone tape/Video the presentations?


----------



## Fishfur

Thanks for the nice pic of my cheesecake Igor.. and the rest are terrific. I think you've done an outstanding job so far.. I expect the remainder will be just as great.


----------



## randy

novice said:


> Ahhh - seemed i missed the shrimp meeting of the year - pictures do say a thousand words -great photographs Igor - and did anyone tape/Video the presentations?


Novice, Igor takes great pictures but you need to be there to feel the atmosphere (and the chat, food, ... etc). Do NOT miss it if it is held again ;-)

Tommy was recording the presentation with his phone, but not long into it his phone rang ;-(

I have the script in MS Word and zipped, but it may not be very easy to understand because it was just enough to rescue me if I ran out of stuff to say. Hope it helps (see attachment).


----------



## novice

Thanks Randy - working on the mischlings that i got from Frank (BC) - so far 2nd generation nothing to write home about.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Photos from presentations*

We had two perfect presentations. First, Peter D. talked about killifish with some great examples of fish and their eggs.
Then Randy explained how to selectively breed shrimps and how to breed stunning Taiwan Bee shrimps. That was amazing!

*All photos* are here: Shrimpsters BBQ & Meet, 2013. Presentations

Look at some photos right in the thread:


















*All photos* are here: Shrimpsters BBQ & Meet, 2013. Presentations


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Awards photos. Now you will know the winners *

Shrimpsters BBQ & Meet, June 2013. Awards

Some lucky people (not me  ) have got wonderful prizes from our respective sponsors. Look at winners happy faces 

Look at all the photos here on Facebook: Shrimpsters BBQ & Meet, 2013. Awards!

This is how you can return the prize back 
















..........

Look at all the photos here on Facebook: Shrimpsters BBQ & Meet, 2013. Awards!


----------



## greg

*Thanks Igor!!*

Awesome pictures! Thanks so much for taking photos during the BBQ/meet and sharing them with all of us.


----------



## Ciddian

Great pics!


----------



## bettaforu

Igor I don't know what you do for a living, but your talents are wasted if you are not a PHOTOGRAPHER! 

I am blown away by the quality of your picture taking. 

I think we should nominate Igor as the GTA's official shrimp photographer...maybe a new profession Igor 

Greg/Dominique, your backyard looked amazing, and from what I can see everyone LOVED this BBQ. 

This is the best time to enjoy the shrimp/fish hobby, when a great bunch of people get together to share their experiences. Lets keep this up!


----------



## greg

Thanks for the plants and wine Scott


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Fish photos*

Thank you Anna for your kind words.

Ok, finally, we have pictures from Greg's and Dominique's aquariums.
There are lots of beautiful rainbow fish, and couple of killifish and pencil fish.

*All fish photos* are here: Amazing Fish from Greg and Dominique Aquariums

Look at some photos below:



















*All fish photos* are here: Amazing Fish from Greg and Dominique Aquariums


----------



## SignGuy

Amazing photos of an amazing tank. I especially like the one with the whole school of about 20 fish. The way you cropped it with very few plants or tank almost make the fish look like they are swimming across the living room.


----------



## greg

*Cactus blooming*

The cactus garden many of you saw last Saturday, just started blooming.


----------



## Scotmando

Very nice shot! Love the solid yellow flower. Mine should be out by the end of the week.


----------



## bettaforu

OH wow that is just beautiful. How long does the flower last and what happens afterwards, does the cactus grow a baby cactus from the flower part?


----------



## greg

bettaforu said:


> OH wow that is just beautiful. How long does the flower last and what happens afterwards, does the cactus grow a baby cactus from the flower part?


Buds begin to form in May in our climate. Initially both the flower buds and new pad growth are round, but slowly the new growth flattens into the characteristic pad shape, while the flower buds keep their round shape.

The flower unfortunately only lasts for about 24 hours and then falls off. The remainder of the bud turns red (aka prickly pear) over the course of the summer and then falls off in the fall.

You can also propogate the cactus by cutting a pad off and laying it on the soil. The pads also fall of on their own or can be knocked off by animals, and then will root where they lay.


----------



## greg

*A couple more cactus pics*

Prickly Pear (Opuntia humifusa)


















Brittle Prickly Pear (Opuntia fragilis)


----------



## Fishfur

They're just lovely. I knew they had nice flowers but it's the first time I've ever seen a pic of the plant in bloom. Remarkable they do so well in our climate.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Nice cactus flowers!


----------

